# BHF - Norwich 100/50/25



## cookm (14 Nov 2013)

*Event title:* Norwich 100/50/25
*Event date/s:* 01/06/2014
*Event location:* Start: The Forum, Bethel St, Millennium Plain, Norwich NR2 1BH
Finish: Norwich Lower School, Bishopgate, NR1 4AA
*Event organiser:* The British Heart Foundation
*Cost of entry:* 100 Mile - £20 50 Mile - £19.50 25 Mile - £17.50
*Beneficiary:* The British Heart Foundation
*Event link:* http://www.bhf.org.uk/get-involved/...mer-cycling-challenges/norwich-bike-ride.aspx

Starting and finishing in the beautiful City of Norwich, this ride takes you through some perfect cycling country with quiet roads and picturesque villages. Choose your challenge from our 25, 50 and 100 mile routes and test your personal best with a 6, 8 or 10 hour time-band.

From the start in the centre of Norwich, both routes first head north to Reepham. The short route then loops back past Blickling Hall while the 100-milers head up to the coast and east to the half-way point at Sheringham, then skirting the Broads before returning to the finish in the city centre.


----------



## cardiac case (15 Dec 2013)

I fancy a go at this. It'll give me something to aim for.

( Please tell me the course is flat.  ) 

Paul G


----------



## e-rider (15 Dec 2013)

cardiac case said:


> I fancy a go at this. It'll give me something to aim for.
> 
> ( Please tell me the course is flat.  )
> 
> Paul G


The course is flat (pretty much). The north Norfolk coast section is undulating though (100 mile route).
Last year this event was held on a Saturday for the first time, and it was awful, loads more traffic, especially getting back into Norwich - cars drivers beeping and swearing! Good to see that it's moved back to a Sunday for 2014.


----------



## cardiac case (15 Dec 2013)

So it's flat. Phew. (wipes brow with forearm)

Don't worry, the 100m to the Norfolk coast will not be a factor. I'll be happy to make the shorter distance.

Cheers,
Paul G


----------



## e-rider (15 Dec 2013)

cardiac case said:


> So it's flat. Phew. (wipes brow with forearm)
> 
> Don't worry, the 100m to the Norfolk coast will not be a factor. I'll be happy to make the shorter distance.
> 
> ...


well, you have 6 months to shape-up for the 100 miler so no excuses really (assuming you have no medical conditions etc) - aim high!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Dec 2013)

Ooooh, this could be tempting.


----------



## cardiac case (16 Dec 2013)

e-rider said:


> well, you have 6 months to shape-up for the 100 miler so no excuses really (assuming you have no medical conditions etc) - aim high!




I would love to aim high, but as "The Pub Landlord" (Al Murry) would say; "The clue's in the name"


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2013)

I'm already paid up for the 100. I think there's 5 of us going.


----------



## e-rider (16 Dec 2013)

User said:


> I'm afraid I shall be opting out. I've done a BHF ride in the past (Cambridge to Southend) and the organisation was appalling. Plus they insist on riders wearing plastic hats...


This event is organised by 'bike-events' and the organisation for the last 7 years has been very good


----------



## e-rider (16 Dec 2013)

cardiac case said:


> I would love to aim high, but as "The Pub Landlord" (Al Murry) would say; "The clue's in the name"


hope you have a good ride anyway - are you aiming for the 25 or 50?


----------



## cardiac case (16 Dec 2013)

e-rider said:


> hope you have a good ride anyway - are you aiming for the 25 or 50?



The 25 would be an achievement.


----------



## cardiac case (18 Dec 2013)

Can't back out now.
Now officially entered.
Paul G


----------



## Koga (19 Dec 2013)

I have done this (100miles) for the last 3 year, it is a great tour (as long as it does not rain) and it was well organised. The finish is in Cathedral Close which is a lovely place to hang around and "recover".


----------



## Stephen brown (21 Dec 2013)

I just signed up for the 100, and my buddy has a nice Xmas surprise.....well its a long way to go on your own


----------



## openroad (23 Jan 2014)

Well this year have decided that Iam going to enter and do the 50 instead of just watching! So pleased its on a Sunday this year just need to get out there and get riding more.


----------



## e-rider (26 Jan 2014)

openroad said:


> Well this year have decided that Iam going to enter and do the 50 instead of just watching! So pleased its on a Sunday this year just need to get out there and get riding more.


good job, get plenty of 20-25 mile training rides in beforehand and you'll breeze round


----------



## e-rider (26 Jan 2014)

openroad said:


> Well this year have decided that Iam going to enter and do the 50 instead of just watching! So pleased its on a Sunday this year just need to get out there and get riding more.


assuming you are in good health, there is still plenty of time to get some training in for the 100


----------



## openroad (26 Jan 2014)

A friend of mine said try doing the 100 Iam in good health burn think I'd need an electric bike lol maybe next year.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jan 2014)

This was the 2013 route so I'm told







The 5 of us have booked the Premier Inn for the Sunday night after the ride (only about £30)
It could get messy


----------



## e-rider (26 Jan 2014)

openroad said:


> A friend of mine said try doing the 100 Iam in good health burn think I'd need an electric bike lol maybe next year.


You'll be surprised what you can achieve with some training - aim high!


----------



## e-rider (26 Jan 2014)

PeteXXX said:


> This was the 2013 route so I'm told
> 
> View attachment 36951
> 
> ...


the last couple of years they've been handing out free Adnams beer at the finish - sets one up for the rest of the day, and certainly speeds up recovery!


----------



## cardiac case (3 May 2014)

Doesn't time fly. Only four weeks to go now.

I have been diagnosed with gallstones which has hindered training a little, but I've managed several 15 mile runs 
and each one seems a little easier to do than the previous. ( Gall bladder removal op due in July )

The sponsorship side of things is coming on well and is up to £160 so far, so that spurs me on.

My son is also doing the 25 miles to keep an eye on me, but as he's a lot fitter than I am he'll be on his classic fold up.
He say's I should pack a tow rope as he could be the one that needs a helping hand come the latter stages.

Anyone else doing the 25 mile route ?


Hoping for dry weather,
Paul G


Haven't been there, not done that, but I have bought the tee shirt.


----------



## Stephen brown (3 May 2014)

Ooh, I had the op in 2011, greatest thing ever, I can now eat cheese again without the fear of pain so bad I wanted to kill myself....

Looking forward to the ride, can't train this weekend as I'm away but have a 75miles ride next Sunday with a couple of other lads who are a bit quicker than me so hoping that will pull me along a bit


----------



## cardiac case (3 May 2014)

Stephen brown said:


> Ooh, I had the op in 2011, greatest thing ever, I can now eat cheese again without the fear of pain so bad I wanted to kill myself....
> 
> Looking forward to the ride, can't train this weekend as I'm away but have a 75miles ride next Sunday with a couple of other lads who are a bit quicker than me so hoping that will pull me along a bit





That's good to know.


----------



## cardiac case (1 Jun 2014)

Mission accomplished. 25 miles in 3h 9m,
and the BHF is £530 pounds to the good.

Paul G


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2014)

running out of battery power at the mo... Crackin day out. 100 miles in 6 hrs 42 mins
(edited now iI have power in my phone!)


----------



## cardiac case (2 Jun 2014)

^^^^ 
Well done PeteXXX .
I can't even contemplate what effort that must take. I take my hat off to you.



My thanks goes out to the organisers, the marshals & helpers, my sponsors:- friends / people I do work for / people down the pub,
and my son (on his fold up vintage Bickerton) for keeping an eye on me.
Thanks also to all those fellow cyclists who said "Good morning" as they passed me, and an awful lot did, as I wouldn't have 
made the distance without them.

Cheers,
Paul G


----------



## Stephen brown (2 Jun 2014)

6 hours 23min, think 6 hours was do able but suffered bad knee pain from 40 miles on wards, i defiantly held up my riding partners, but weather was cracking and some spectacular views on route

Cant walk today lol


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2014)

cardiac case said:


> ^^^^
> Well done PeteXXX .
> I can't even contemplate what effort that must take. I take my hat off to you.
> 
> ...


Yes,it was a really well organised, friendly ride. I've only recently got home as we stayed overnight in Norwich and had a 'few' beers and ciders in the evening....
Already looking forward to next years event


----------



## e-rider (3 Jun 2014)

I managed the 100 in 5:20
The ride was as well organised as ever, but there were definitely more idiot cyclists on the road causing plenty of near-miss accidents by riding all over the road and on the wrong side often! Good day out though.


----------

